# Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2008)

Servus Technikfreunde

Heute war in unmittelbarer Nähe von unserem Haus (zwei Grundstücke weiter) eine Landung eines Rettungshubschrauber "Öamtc Christopherus 3".

Hier ein paar Fotos:
     

     

     

     

Alle Fotos sind mit dem Minolta 100 - 400er entstanden.
Die Exif`s hängen wie immer dran.

Es war ein sehr lautes und "Windiges" Schauspiel.

Ursache des Einsatzes: Beim Trampolinspringen ist der Sohn einer Familie aus unserer Siedlung abgestürzt. Er dürfte sich eine Genickverletzung zu gezogen haben. Leider war am Trampolin das Schutznetz nicht angebracht  .


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Hallo Helmut,

trotz bestürzendem Anlass eine tolle Bildserie mit klasse Schärfe.

Wie gehts denn dem Jungen?


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Servus Frank

Danke  

Wie es dem Jungen geht, keine Ahnung, die Eltern mit den Geschwistern dürften noch im Krankenhaus sein.

Aber wie ich etwas Erfahre, bekommt Ihr sofort eine Rückmeldung


----------



## Conny (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Hallo Helmut,

schöne Bilder und trauriger Anlaß 

Könntest Du mir eventuell mal verraten wie man EXIFs dranhängt und vorallem wie ich sie dann auch wieder erscheinen lassen kann


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Servus Conny

Auch Dir Danke  

Die Exif`s dranlassen, kommt auf die Bildbearbeitungssoftware an.
Bei Photoshop (egal welche Version) nicht mit "fürs Web speichern", da killt die SW die Exif`s.
Bei Fixfoto  
Hackerl gesetzt > Exif bleiben erhalten

Erscheinen:
Bild am Eigenen PC speichern > entweder mit "ExifViewer" öffnen oder mit "FixFoto" öffnen > beim "ExifViewer" erscheinen dann die kompletten Daten, bei "FixFoto" nur die "Wesentlichen" die aber auch genügen (Cam, Objektiv/Brennweite, Belichtungszeit, Blende, Iso, Belichtungskorrektur).

Ob das bei Photoshop auch funktioniert, keine Ahnung, da nicht im Gebrauch.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

noch was vergessen :crazy 

Das Bild in der größten Auflösung am PC speichern, also wenn du auf das Thumb klickst, geht es meist nur in Fenstergröße auf. Noch ein Klick dann ins Bild und es wird meist größer = Größe des hochgeladenen Bildes.
Dann erst am PC speichern


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Nabend,

aber selbstnatürlich geht das mit PS auch.

Wenn eine RAW Aufnahme geöffnet wird und Adobe Camera RAW installiert ist, wirds darin geöffnet.
Die wichtigsten Daten stehen dann oben rechts.

Genauere Angaben gibts im Photoshop unter Datei -> Dateiinformationen -> Kameradaten 1 ... oder entsprechendes auswählen: tiff, raw o. ä..


----------



## toschbaer (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Hallö Helmut,

der Ordner Nackt,   :shock   hmmmmm
öhmmmmmmmmmmmmm:smoki  

Bitte, ohne Worte!!!    :friede :baum1  :willkommen on 

Na, ja

LG


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Servus Frank

Und bei JPEG


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Was will uns toschbaer sagen??

Das er keine exifs sehen kann ... 

@ Helmut

jpeg ...  hmm muss ich nochmal schauen, mom.  

edit: Daten von jepg werden ebenfalls angezeigt, natürlich nur im PS.


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Servus Friedhelm

Du siehst auch alles ....

Aber (wieder einmal ein "Aber" von mir  ), das sind __ Schnecken-Fotos.
Bin ein Fan von den "Nackten", schon einmal von "Tigerschnecken" gehört


----------



## Frank (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Ach, jezze hab ichs auch ...  :shock


----------



## toschbaer (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Alles klar,  

__ Schnecken-schecken


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

   

Was habt Ihr den gedacht .......tz,tztztztztz....


----------



## Joachim (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

... nichts  Helmut,  nichts ...  *duckundwech*


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Guten Morgen

News vom Jungen:

Entwarnung  

Er konnte unmittelbar nach der Einlieferung das Krankenhaus wieder mit seinen Eltern verlassen.

Diagnose: Prellung der rechten Schulter, keine Verletzung der Halswirbelsäule  

Detail am Rande:
  Das Sicherheitsnetz am Trampolin wurde noch immer nicht montiert :crazy 

@ Joachim:


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Moinsen,

... Prellung der rechten Schulter??? Ich meine iss ja gut, das man weiß ein Rettungshubschrauber "in greifaberer Nähe" war.
Aber das konnte kein Notarzt vor Ort feststellen? Komisch 

Und die Kinder springen schon wieder drauf rum?
Ich finde das handeln der Eltern unverantwortlich! Tschuldigung.


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Servus Frank

Das dachte ich auch erst wie ich es erfahren habe.

Aber ich denke "Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste". Man weiß ja nie :beeten ob nicht doch etwas im Rückgrat passiert ist, erst nach dem Röntgen  

Das Trampolin ist seit dem Unfall nicht mehr benutzt worden. Verbot  , aber trotzdem unverantwortlich :crazy

Frage mich nur, wer diesen Einsatz bezahlt ??? Wahrscheinlich wir, die Allgemeinheit !!!


----------



## Conny (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Hallo,

@Frank  leider haben die Notfallärzte immer noch keinen Röntgenblick und einen Computer im Kopf, sodass sie vor Ort ein CT anfertigen können 

@Helmut Solche Einsätze zahlen die Solidargemeinschaft der Versicherten. Es sei denn es ist grobe Mutwilligkeit nachzuweisen. Zumindest ist es bei uns so.


----------



## jochen (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Hi,

meine Meinung dazu,
lieber zehn mal umsonst __ fliegen,
als einmal zu wenig.


----------



## Joachim (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Moin,

naja, kein Sicherungsnetz ...  Mir ist schon klar das man nicht alles verhindern kann, aber sowas muss nicht sein. Zumal es ja sicherlich im Lieferumfang des Trampolin dabei war.

Aber zum Glück ist ja nicht all zu viel passiert 

@Frank
Hier war es ein Kind, aber was ist mit den Läufern, letztens, die aufm Berg laufen "mussten" und dabei fast erfroren wären? DAS müsste von denen selbst bezahlt werden (vielleicht wirds ja auch?  )...


----------



## Frank (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

Huch, 
so sollte das natürlich nicht rüberkommen.  
Natürlich lieber gleich __ fliegen als zu lange warten!
Eine Prellung hörte sich "nur so harmlos" an.  

@ Joachim

leider ist son Netz nicht immer, wenn nicht sogar nur in den seltensten Fällen dabei. :?


----------



## Joachim (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Rettungs-Hubschrauber-Einsatz*

@Frank
Aso - das wusste ich nicht, wir haben so ein Teil nie gehabt


----------

